# Decks: Hurricane Tie or toe nail joists?



## Quicksmoke (Aug 23, 2011)

For securing your joists that land over beams, is it okay to toe nail the beams in from both sides, or is it best to use a hurricane tie like the strong-tie H2.5? 

My deck has two levels, 12" off grade at highest point, and 24" for second level.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Prefer the positive connection of H2.5 or similar.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you live in a hurricane prone area?

Andy.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Simpson ties are very good, I recommend them over toenails any day.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

I've never heard of or seen hurricane ties used on floor joists before. Is this code somewhere?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Joe Carola said:


> I've never heard of or seen hurricane ties used on floor joists before. Is this code somewhere?


Hmm...good point Joe, I was for some reason assuming that this was for a deck but he says nothing of kind.
I should know better than to assume.

Andy.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Quicksmoke says this is a deck, see his first post. See Figure 6 of the Prescriptive Guide 2006 edition for a picture of a joist to beam connection using a hurricane clip. Also shows use of toenails as an alternative, I simply prefer the clip.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Daniel Holzman said:


> Quicksmoke says this is a deck, see his first post. See Figure 6 of the Prescriptive Guide 2006 edition for a picture of a joist to beam connection using a hurricane clip. Also shows use of toenails as an alternative, I simply prefer the clip.


Joists are always toenailed to top plates never using hurricane ties. Why would they need them for a beam? Just curious....don't see the reason. Every single house...addition....deck. I've ever built ....joists get toenailed. Never seen or heard of this before on any forum either.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Joe Carola said:


> Joists are always toenailed to top plates never using hurricane ties. Why would they need them for a beam? Just curious....don't see the reason. Every single house...addition....deck. I've ever built ....joists get toenailed. Never seen or heard of this before on any forum either.


(2) 16 D nails, (3) 8D nails or a metal hardware connection is required for decks with dropped beams. If you're building a deck correctly (flashing the tops of the beams) then the less penetrations through the flashing the better, so a H2.5 or similar is a good option, they usually run $.50 for a ZMAX rated one. over 16 joists its only $8.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Page 7, as Daniel said for that Code: "toenails only used if the deck is attached to the house with a ledger"..... 

Gary

P.S. The link: http://www.awc.org/Publications/DCA/DCA6/DCA6-09.pdf


----------



## Quicksmoke (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow! Didn't know I even had an semi-interesting question, lol!

Just little more info, I'm located in central jersey, so definately not hurricane prone. The deck I'll be building is free standing from the house using a combo of dropped and flush beams in order to use 2x8's and keep off the ground.

I see both methods recommened, just wasn't sure which was really preferred, or a good point brought up, per code.


----------

